
Judge refuses to lift gag order on MIT students in Boston subway-hack case - soundsop
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9112641&intsrc=hm_list
======
tialys
This doesn't make any sense... the information is already out there, and by
holding up this ridiculous gag order, they're simply bringing MORE attention
to the issues!

